# Looking for Nathalie Forde



## paddy1999 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi

I'm trying to track down someone by the name of Nathalie Forde, last contact made 1999. I believe she may have returned to the UK for university but may well have returned to HK. Nathalie has a younger sister named Jade. I know I'm clutching at straws but if anyone has any knowledge I would be most grateful as I would very much like to catch up with her.


Thanks


----------



## paddy1999 (Dec 8, 2014)

I forgot to say, Nathalie would now be early to mid thirties.....


----------

